# WC2013 - Los Angeles/Las Vegas - Carpooling Thread



## TiLiMayor (Jun 20, 2013)

//Hello, here I am asking again, new thread style.. Apologies in advance for the bumps I might do in the next couple of days..


I've been planing on going to worlds for the last couple of months and of course since I had to find the best/cheaper way to get there, checking up on plane ticket prices had turned into a routine, and flying out from Bogotá my chances began with arriving at Fort Lauderdale, and then having a bunch of connections to get to Vegas, the combinations are endless.

So, having part of my trip fixed, and with desire of visiting Los Angeles, where I could have much better flight prices, I would like to know if anyone is driving to vegas or returning there by car, and of course, with a seat available, and willing to share the drive with me..

I bet I'm not alone in this one, so if you are searching for a ride as I am, or you have a seat available, do reply..
Might seem creepy for some of you, but anyway, I better try..


----------



## emolover (Jun 20, 2013)

Who wants to give me a ride from Indiana?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 20, 2013)

That would be a week long trip..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2013)

TiLiMayor said:


> That would be a week long trip..



_Indiana_ (state), not India (country).


----------



## izovire (Jun 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> _Indiana_ (state), not India (country).



1-2 day flight(s) to india... (I had 7 flights just to get to Diego Garcia). Surely a drive from Indiana to Las Vegas would take a little more than a day and a half 

On topic, I'm flying in from Denver. I still have an empty twin bed at the Riviera. Who will take it? I'm asking for $50 for 4 nights.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jun 20, 2013)

izovire said:


> 1-2 day flight(s) to india... (I had 7 flights just to get to Diego Garcia). Surely a drive from Indiana to Las Vegas would take a little more than a day and a half
> 
> On topic, I'm flying in from Denver. I still have an empty twin bed at the Riviera. Who will take it? I'm asking for $50 for 4 nights.


A place to stay for 4 nights for $50? That's a freaking steal, I would take it but I have other plans.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 30, 2013)

Bahmp


----------



## KongShou (Jun 30, 2013)

who is willing to give me a lift from Beijing, China?


----------



## sgtjosh (Jul 20, 2013)

izovire said:


> 1-2 day flight(s) to india... (I had 7 flights just to get to Diego Garcia). Surely a drive from Indiana to Las Vegas would take a little more than a day and a half
> 
> On topic, I'm flying in from Denver. I still have an empty twin bed at the Riviera. Who will take it? I'm asking for $50 for 4 nights.



Which days are you going to be in Vegas? I'm looking for a spot to crash for Wednesday night (the 24th) only.


----------



## sgtjosh (Jul 20, 2013)

Actually, scratch that. I was able to make other provisions. Good luck in your search!


----------

